# Farrier Recommendations please



## flipthelid (23 September 2017)

Any recommendations please for a really good experienced farrier who will travel to Clitheroe/Burnley area? One of our dressage horses has horrible front feet and current farrier is sadly not open to new ideas despite lots of helpful advice to improve them so sadly a change is needed!
TIA


----------



## Annie B. (24 September 2017)

Look no further than David Beardmore recognised as one off the top remedial farriers in the country. Don't want to put his number up bot have a look on worshipful farrier ship site his number will there. He as recommended by my vets Oakhill and Leahurst does work for multiple top yards and happily works with the very young and the geriatric.


----------

